# Blades and beads



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking for suggestion on where to buy/order good blades and beads to start making my own harnesses. I dont want to buy blades in bulk which I forsee being a problem. It's only me who is going to be using them and I dont get out all that much.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave at the "Happy Hooker" has a nice selection of both. Give him a call and he should have just about all the patterns and bead colors you'll need.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just copied this from a reply I shot to big daddy 


For blades visit Erie outfitters, craig will get you hooked up with the hot ones. He has beads as well. Rodmakers has blades too but not the selection that Craig has, but they seem to be getting more and more stuff in. For beads, I like round 6mm but faceted beads work as well. 

http://stores.ebay.com/OLE-COYOTES-DEN

http://stores.ebay.com/Walleye-Wareh...2QQpZ6 QQtZkm

I've ordered from both of these ebay stores, blades are just okay, not very high quality but they are 1/4 the price of the good ones and they will still catch plenty of fish. 

Number 2's on top on the bottom I like #6 trebles, but for double willow spinners I like number 4's, use mustad triple grips or gamagatzue EGW (extra wide gap) I use red hooks 85% of the time, expecially for the top hook. for spinners to run on inline weights or bottom bouncers, I like 15 or 20 pound seaguar carbon pro flourocarbon. 4 or 5 fters get the job done. For double willows use 30 pound flouro or 30 pound fireline. I like fireline in crystal or smoke, holds up to many fish without retying often. On the ends I like a barrel swivel in 20 pound test. Rodmakers has these by the counter.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. EyeFish over on the WBSA site gave me a few to start out with the other day when we perch fished. But I want to to get some more variety. You all got any spares you want to give up I will surely be glad to take them off your hands.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

There is a store there in Toledo - Janns Netcraft I think. They have a lot of tackle building stuff and a great catalog. I don't remember the road, but it's off of 75 I think. I make a lot of harnesses and my own spinner type lures. it's cool to catch em on your own.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Janns is on Briefield Blvd. I frequent it a lot since I live close by. They do have a nice selection but more of your standard colors on blades.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

if your looking for willows, check out www.hornetspoons.com at the bottom of the page there is around 76 different colored blades. They are size 4 willows and are holgraphic. I got my hands on them and think they are going to be killer next summer. Get ahold of Don and he will hook you up, like always. :B


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> if They are size 4 willows and are holgraphic. I got my hands on them and think they are going to be killer next summer.


the ones i ran during hawgfest were killer. the ogf tiger harness was a great harness that saturday. i had to get me 24 more of those blades.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.hagensfish.com/catalog.htm Check out he prices at Hagens ! Don't worry about min ammounts just add $1.00 if you don't order the minimum ! Started my harnesess for next season !!


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

are you looking for blank blades or do you want them already painted?


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Try http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/
Good service & competitive prices. Unfortunately closed for the holidays.


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

What up OGF? I need some help on making my worm harnesses, I'm a newbie. I understand the how to portion of the rig, its just the sizing I am confused on. I currently use a 6 mm bead with a size 4 colorado blade. How do I match the blade with the clevis, or what size blade works well with "?" size clevis. . . Where is a good place to buy beads in Columbus? ? ? Thanks guys...


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the "Quick Change" clevis. Size C-1 for up to #6 blades. If you go bigger than # 6 you will need the size CA clevis (depends on the blade). 

If you are just looking for plain beads, Wal-Mart has 6 mm faceted beads in the craft section. A bag of multi colored 500+ beads for about $3. If you want fancy beads Jo-Ann fabrics has some nice ones, but they don't stock them on a consistent basis, plus you have to check your man card at the door. I usually get my better beads on-line or in bait shops up north.

Tim


----------

